# Inspection pricing



## K&S (Nov 28, 2017)

Good day. Thinking about doing some inspection work for a buddies company. Anyone know what typical pay for ( Inspections: regular, rush, interior and insurance)? What is the typical trip charge? Also why would anyone put a discount on top of a already low rate?

thanks


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

K&S said:


> Good day. Thinking about doing some inspection work for a buddies company. Anyone know what typical pay for ( Inspections: regular, rush, interior and insurance)? What is the typical trip charge? Also why would anyone put a discount on top of a already low rate?
> 
> thanks


When inspections dropped below $50.00 we quit doing them.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

K&S said:


> Good day. Also why would anyone put a discount on top of a already low rate?
> 
> thanks


because people continue to do them at the low rate minus the discount


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I honestly don't know what the going rate is for inspections these days. I've heard it said that people are completing them for under $10/ea. I find that hard to believe, but then again I find a lot of this circus hard to believe. Like Craigslist Hack, I also stopped doing inspections years ago when I could no longer negotiate a fair price. The last ones I did were at $50/ea., and at that price I struggled to make them profitable in the rural areas I cover.

I assume you're wanting to start doing this to make money? Figure out for yourself what you need to get paid per inspection to make it profitable after all your business overhead is deducted - vehicle & general liability insurance, vehicle maintenance, fuel, tires, etc., time spent inspecting is calculated - include the late nights uploading too, make sure your assumed liability is compensated for, and then offer that # up to your buddy. 

Worst he can say to your required price is NO, and then you'll happily go on to the next opportunity knowing that you wouldn't have made a profit anyway.


----------



## K&S (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> When inspections dropped below $50.00 we quit doing them.



LOL, and who was paying $50 ?? Not in this industry that's for sure...


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

K&S said:


> Thanks for the advice



Expect between $3-7 a pop


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

USConsulting said:


> LOL, and who was paying $50 ?? Not in this industry that's for sure...


No idea what other industry you might be thinking about - This is preservationtalk.com after all.

According to every P&P company I've talked to since I've been in this industry, I live in and cover one of the five notoriously hardest states in the union to cover (Alaska, Hawaii, Montana, North Dakota, Wyoming) When I started out in 2007, I completed inspections for 3 different regional P&P companies. 2 Of them were from 2007-2009 and they each paid my negotiated price of $50/inspection. The 3rd company also paid $50/inspection, sometimes much more, and I stopped working with them in 2010. 

To quote MTMTNMN, my home county alone is larger than the states of Rhode Island or Delaware with 1/10th of the population. Inspections in a state with over 147,000 sparsely populated sq miles are far and few between rendering them unprofitable at almost any price.


----------



## ALLDUCKEDUP (Dec 30, 2015)

I ran into a guy the other day doing $3 inspections. makes his money off of volume. haha


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

USConsulting said:


> LOL, and who was paying $50 ?? Not in this industry that's for sure...


We did them for NFR about 5 years ago for $50.00 and sometimes received trip charges also. I think back when we did them for Corelogic we were getting roughly the same pricing. MSI at one time paid well on Inspections as well.


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

i just got done doing 357 "drive by shootings', which are front pic, address pic, street sign, no contact, PFC inspections. IT SUCKED! but i was paid $11.00 per house, and did not have to get out of the vehicle. You do the math, but it really was not fun, especially uploading all those damn photos. Seriously. You have to be super human to keep that many photos organized enough to upload them properly, and it was on AGS platform so no fun altogether. I wont be doing that again....sounded good. but trust me...it was not. best regards to all. mj


----------



## rlrolfe (Jan 7, 2018)

*Diversity*



Craigslist Hack said:


> We did them for NFR about 5 years ago for $50.00 and sometimes received trip charges also. I think back when we did them for Corelogic we were getting roughly the same pricing. MSI at one time paid well on Inspections as well.


"The good ole days" The key to making money in this trade is becoming diversified! Find other ways to make money because unless you can make money off of stress there is NO Money in completing inspections.. :wink


----------



## im old (Jan 8, 2018)

Maryjanebehave said:


> i just got done doing 357 "drive by shootings', which are front pic, address pic, street sign, no contact, PFC inspections. IT SUCKED! but i was paid $11.00 per house, and did not have to get out of the vehicle. You do the math, but it really was not fun, especially uploading all those damn photos. Seriously. You have to be super human to keep that many photos organized enough to upload them properly, and it was on AGS platform so no fun altogether. I wont be doing that again....sounded good. but trust me...it was not. best regards to all. mj


A company is actually paying $11 per inspection? I have never heard of that..would be curious to know what company that was?


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

Argh! a sleepless night in old san antone... Sorry for the delay in answering! I overlooked your question. I am not sure of the source company, tbh. It was thru a company called Solid Foundations Properties out of Lafayette LA, who does a lot of Altisource work, but has branched into PFC inspections and is processing the thru the AGS platform. xo mj


----------

